# Pregnant girl on the floor



## Fotofashion.no (Aug 17, 2011)

This if from todays, shoot. c&c welcome


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 17, 2011)

If I may ask, how many people are on your project team and where do your subjects come from?


----------



## mc1979 (Aug 17, 2011)

She is a very pretty woman. I am not experienced enough to feel like I could give any critique on technicalities, but I do have something to say about the rose and pedals. I just don't like it and the reason I don't like it...if I can put into words it just makes it look cheesy to me.  I think a nude maternity shoot is great. But covering up her privates with rose pedals just doesn't work for me, it would have been better to me if she had been on her side with her leg bent covering her there. I guess what I'm trying to say that nothing about this image conveys pregnancy for me..and it's mainly the use of the roses.

Just my thoughts and I hope  I haven't offended!


----------



## christian.rudman (Aug 17, 2011)

It looks classy! While I understand the idea of rose petals being overplayed in nude photography, this adds a great dynamic color to your exceptionally pale subject. Unlike disapproving rabbit mc1979, I approve!

I am curious like the first response as to how you are getting these images accomplished, as your other C&C on here is also an amazing photo. Great stuff, want to know the process involved. 

Cheers.


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 17, 2011)

I like the overall work, looks well done.  I like how you pulled in all the reds, nicely done.
-
Shoot well and thanks for sharing, Joe


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks wonderful, even though I agree with mc1979 on the roses thing. It is probablly preference/personal opinion....so don't think it is a bad thing. The photo itself is done well, beautiful girl..

A+


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 17, 2011)

mc1979 said:


> She is a very pretty woman. I am not experienced enough to feel like I could give any critique on technicalities, but I do have something to say about the rose and pedals. I just don't like it and the reason I don't like it...if I can put into words it just makes it look cheesy to me.  I think a nude maternity shoot is great. But covering up her privates with rose pedals just doesn't work for me, it would have been better to me if she had been on her side with her leg bent covering her there. I guess what I'm trying to say that nothing about this image conveys pregnancy for me..and it's mainly the use of the roses.
> 
> Just my thoughts and I hope  I haven't offended!



It might not be a pregnancy photo. It might be a photo where the model just so happens to be pregnant. So far, I enjoy this persons work yet the photos that have been posted here appear to me to be a semi-nude/glamour/pinup style. All excellent, but leading me to believe that I don't expect to see much of a semi-nude departure in the subject matter/style going forward.


----------



## mc1979 (Aug 17, 2011)

Georgiegirl, could be... And like the other poster said, is a matter of preference I guess.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice.  I prefer seeing her feet too.


----------



## djk (Aug 17, 2011)

Love the pic. The title made me laugh cuz I thought I'd see a pregnant girl that fell down or something


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice.  I prefer seeing her feet too.



Why would you want to see her feet in a shot like this? I went back to see in my mind what her feet could have added to the shot and can't come up with a single value add improvement in my mind, photograhically or imiginary. What is it that you are after???


----------



## Alpha (Aug 17, 2011)

Hard to imagine but I suspect the lack of feet makes her look larger. She doesn't need much help in that area.


----------



## Fotofashion.no (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't see what her feet would have added to this image. 

Most images I do, I have a client that has some ideas on what they wish to do. From this one, the rose pedals was on important part. Would I have done it this way if it was my own project, maybe. I personaly like the colors and the feel of joy. 

Most of the prosses is setting up the light, here I used a 86inch plm to get a even light. added the floor texture, since plain white is booring. SOme color editing in LR 

Thanks for the critics


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 18, 2011)

I meant I like to see full body shot.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 18, 2011)

BTW, good photographer + good photoshopper = WIN


----------



## Fotofashion.no (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I got that to, and several other poses. Just have to wait to se wich images the client want to have.  

here is a other preggy shoot, selfportrait.. and my girlfriend. photo,, canon remote.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 18, 2011)

I like her skin, but I dont like yours.  I think you should leave your skin alone.  I like the photo otherwise.

BTW, lovely girlfriend and congratulations!


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 18, 2011)

Love the little heart shape you did on her stomach...was a nice suprise to see after looking at the rest of the photo!


----------



## StuckInParadise (Aug 22, 2011)

as far as the rose petals- all I could think of is American Beauty rip-off... Google Images: "American Beauty"
and just a little nit pic- Maybe next time a little more coverage on her baby-maker... You don't want to be showing her wax job off to everyone looking at the photo.


However, Congrats for a well-done job on making an over-all sexy, glamorous, pregnancy shoot. Some photographers can't seem to pull it off... I think your self-portrait is especially great!


----------



## rojam1000 (Aug 23, 2011)

i like the way it looks nice colour


----------



## rojam1000 (Aug 23, 2011)

i like the way it looks nice colour


----------



## Fotofashion.no (Aug 23, 2011)

THank you for commenting and giving critics 

I*ll post more from her shoot when I get the order from her.


----------

